

Smart Air DIY kits: Now with two fan options - rahimnathwani
http://smartairfilters.com/#compare

======
rahimnathwani
This was posted a few months back
([http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6659091](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6659091)).
The page now includes a new version with a more powerful fan.

The fan looks like one of these models:

\- TSK-F8103 (65W, about 380RMB on taobao)

\- TSK-F8705 (55W, about 230RMB on taobao)

Does anyone know which one it is for sure?

Does anyone know what they use as a pre-filter? From the picture it looks like
an aquarium filter.

